# Suche Gaming Notebook



## BungaMunga (19. Mai 2015)

Halli Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Gaming Notebook und würde dafür meinen Gaming Desktop anbieten.
Das MSI GX 60 oder GX 70 wären da ganz nice.( Ja die mit der AMD Hardware ). Aber nehme auch gerne andere Angebote an.
Nähere Infos zu dem Angebotenen PC gibts per PN.


----------

